# Mosquito Lake Causeway



## buckeyemaxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Heading to the 88 causeway with the lady tonite, anyone had any luck?


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

havent had any lately. i think the front from the last week or so has pushed em deeper. good luck either way tonight!!!


----------



## buckeyemaxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Fished from the beach by the cemetary last nite and got a decent channel cat. A little cool, but a nice night.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

carp are coming into the shallows and pushing the fish out 

couple of weeks and it will be over

we did good out deeper


----------

